# Best drugstore hair dye



## glamadelic

Hello ladies. =)

I'm looking to dye my hair back to a color thats similar to my real hair color! So I'm wondering what are some of the best brands that you can get at a drugstore that won't dry your hair out?

Last time I used revlon colorsilk but now my hair feels like straw even when its wet... i think its probably because I probably left it on too long (by accident) and I still havent deep conditioned. Guess I need to find a good deep conditioner, too... any suggestions for that as well?

I really like the "ashy" brown colors. But now I'm also thinking that I'd like a reddish tint... i used to have one that was pretty. Here's some pix to show what I'm talking about!

the brown w/ red tint:





and my original color:





and here's my color now!





its a stawberry blonde color. it was fun for awhile but i miss my normal hair.. lol! i was trying to lighten it with blond but I guess it turned reddish since i have red tints in it. silly me.

Okay, in sum. I'm a red head now. I want to go back closer to my natural color, or better. Maybe even a redish tone. (I also really like colors that are purplish red). I want to know some of the drugstore hair styles that leave your hair in good shape!


----------



## banapple

i use l'oreal hair dye (the grey chrome-y looking boxes) xD

and they seem to be working for me (and i have natural black hair so it's hard to get it to the box color but loreal does a pretty good job of lightening.)


----------



## Wicked-W

I used to use Drug store dyes but I never could get the color I wanted, I finally took a Course on hair coloring and now use A professional hair color called Davines. What a difference your hair color does not fade, nor does you hair feel like straw afterward. They Pro products use 1.8 parts ammonia compared to double to triple the amount in boxed dyes.


----------



## Stephie Baby

I've colored my hair around 5 times and I've always used L'oreal. All the different types of L'oreal hair dye work great!!


----------



## Dragonfly

My stylist says that Loreal hair dyes are the best. However, I usually purchase which ever is on sale.

Are you dyeing ONLY the roots every 6 weeks or are you putting dye on top of dyed hair - each month?


----------



## luxotika

I use Garnier and haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## kellianne76

I've used Clairol and haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## greeneyedangel

Love Garnier Nutrisse! Its great


----------



## kayleigh83

L'Oreal Feria is a great one process hairdye. If you want one that has matching highlights, L'Oreal Couleur Experte is great too.


----------



## brewgrl

feria... hands down, my most fave otc single process color... it really is "multi-dimensional".


----------



## glamadelic

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My stylist says that Loreal hair dyes are the best. However, I usually purchase which ever is on sale.
Are you dyeing ONLY the roots every 6 weeks or are you putting dye on top of dyed hair - each month?

I dyed my hair for the first time in about 3 years when I dyed it about a month ago to the color I have now. I miss my natural color so I don't want to do a touch up.
I'm scaried of Feria cause I've heard its hard to get our or something? But I guess that won't matter if I plan on trying to get my hair back to a similar color as it was? The only thing I might do in the future colorwise is add some copper or plum highlights or maybe some lowlights. But Feria has some really great colors. What is different about Feria, and what is meant by one process?

And I'm scared of clairol because I know of many people that used their dark brown or brown black shade for just a couple of minutes and it turned their hair jet black! I do not want jet black hair... LOL!

Garnier Nutrisse sounds good... but I havent found a color that I think matches my original hair color.

Loreal, hmm? I havent been looking at loreal. I don't even know what brands they have, really. I know that they are the more expensive dyes, though, right?

Also, I was looking on Sally Beauty's website and I found this:

second nature

I don't know if it would help my hair or not. Someone on another forum told me that it would be more gentle. But I don't know how it would work as far as going back to my brunette color. What do you gals think? Is there anything else at Sally's?


----------



## SFRach

I've had good experiences with L'Oreal Feria.  I also use Bigen (a Japanese product), which you can easily find on Amazon.  Just make sure you find the color that suits you.


----------

